# USC, anyone ??



## Alex"blakc007" (Dec 16, 2006)

--Just trying to find out what people think bout USC...
So, NYU is the biggest talk on this site. I wanna go to NYU too but...how bout USC ?? Anyone go to USC or applying there ? Is there anything against USC other than LA itself? Is there anyone who has gotten into USC and would like to share their portfolio or experiences ??

----i'll appreciate all the responses....


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Dec 16, 2006)

USC is a fantastic school for film, but a lot of people have this idea that there's no room for art in your films there. Probably not really the case. 

You also haven't heard much because they dont take early applications and they dont require a portfolio. There's a couple writing samples instead. (The deadline for SC has passed, by the way.)

And LA is definitely not a reason to not want to go to USC, especially for film! (Although admittedly SC isn't in the best neighborhood)


----------



## KtoI (Dec 17, 2006)

I was gonna apply there but I had other stuff to do (i just sent out my first app Thursday.)


----------



## Alex"blakc007" (Dec 17, 2006)

Is it hard to get into ??


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Dec 17, 2006)

very. I've heard that the USC production program takes 48 freshmen per year.


----------



## Director Drew (Dec 18, 2006)

I applied to USC and I'm not going to apply to NYU. I feel that I'd rather get out to California as soon as possible then to the opposite side of the country, and indie isn't my thing.


----------



## ajadler (Dec 18, 2006)

yeah usc cinema is definitely my first choice. they accept 48 out of about 1400... so good luck everyone who applied there.


----------



## Doen En (Dec 18, 2006)

USC was my 2nd choice, and NYU my 1st. I applied to NYU early anyway, and got accepted. My dad favors NY over LA and we know a number of people in NY, so yeah, that accounts for part of the reason why I ended up choosing NYU. My dad always says, "As long as you work to succeed, we can chuck you anywhere and you will."  Typically Asian, I know =)  Of course, I would want to do nothing short of succeed in (and out of) NYU. Prolly AFI after NYU.


----------



## LaurenC (Feb 15, 2007)

It's my number one choice! However i'm not really expecting to get in...if I dont get in as a freshman I'm hoping to transfer in later on. I would rather be in LA than NY and like director drew said, NYU has more of an "indie" focus, and that's not really what i'm into. Plus ive heard that USC has amazing post-graduate connections.


----------

